# Whats Is This? and What Do You Do With It?



## dean (Apr 16, 2014)

First time in 53 years of hunting seeing one of these.


----------



## morel finder (May 11, 2014)

Pheasant back I believe, or proper name is Dryad’s or Cerioporus squamous. 😁


----------



## dean (Apr 16, 2014)

And These Are?


----------



## morel finder (May 11, 2014)

Bad toe nail fungus? I don’t know what that is but I believe it’s from last year and it petrified. 😂


----------



## shroomsearcher (Apr 7, 2018)

Yeah! And dean, don't get the idea that you have to "do something" with every mushroom or fungus you see. Also, when you see a fungus growing from wood, learn to use your fingers, since there are excellent edible fungi that grow from wood like oysters, hens, and chickens. If you feel them and they feel hard like wood, they're gone. Hmmmm.

I've just realized that I've made an assumption and could be telling you things you already know.


----------



## jdaniels313 (May 30, 2014)

dean said:


> And These Are?
> View attachment 37694
> View attachment 37695


Wow! I've never seen that kind either, but they look pretty cool! If you find out more about 'em let us all know! Happy Shroomin'....


----------



## HawkeyeMerkels (May 5, 2018)

dean said:


> And These Are?
> View attachment 37694
> View attachment 37695


@dean I would compare the finds in your pics to either Phellinus igniarius or *Fomes* *fomentarius.*


----------



## Rlmabry1 (May 9, 2020)

dean said:


> First time in 53 years of hunting seeing one of these.
> View attachment 37685


Pheasant Backs are fantastic to eat. Flavorful and meaty. Little butter and heat. Generally find oysters on or near same tree! If lucky Morels too for a triple play.


----------



## beowulf75 (Mar 12, 2013)

Rlmabry1 said:


> Pheasant Backs are fantastic to eat. Flavorful and meaty. Little butter and heat. Generally find oysters on or near same tree! If lucky Morels too for a triple play.


The trifecta!


----------

